# [SOLVED] I Screwed Up &amp; Now Cannot Access External Hard Drive



## glasskuter (Mar 4, 2007)

Guys, I messed up real bad. I have an external hard drive partitioned in 3 partitions. I use these partitions to backup my 3 computers to. For some unknown reason I started playing around trying to add an autorun.inf and an ico to the partitions. I was trying to change the icon of each partition. Long story short now when I plug in the external hard drive, Windows will not recognize the partitions. Windows does give an audible sound when I plug the hard drive in and keeps giving the sound over and over. How the heck can I access this drive to reformat it and start over? HELP!!!!


----------



## glasskuter (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: I Screwed Up & Now Cannot Access External Hard Drive*

Hey Guys, Never mind the post. For some reason after 3 restarts the external hard drive was recognized and I was able to delete the faulty autorun and ico files. WHEW! I was really scared I had a 1 tb brick. Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: I Screwed Up & Now Cannot Access External Hard Drive*

If this happens in the Future, go to Start/Search and type* diskmgmt.msc*, Right click the *diskmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated* Disk Management *window, your external drive should be showing. If there is no Drive letter assigned to the various Drives (partitions) then right click each one individually and choose* Change Drive Letter or Paths.
*Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

